# what is the best food for developing size?



## glaser67 (Aug 14, 2006)

The situation is 6 3-4" rbp's in my 75 gallon tank. they are doing great, I have been feeding them Tetra brand freeze dried krill their whole lives and they are healthy. they are about 1 year old and i feed them once about every night. question: sometimes their color comes and goes with regards to the bellies, especially in the smaller ones. what is the best for full, rich color. also, they are growing slower and slower, and if they are not maxed out for the tank size, what food can i give them to help them grow into finger-eating killers?

thanks guys!
-Lerch


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

There are alot of fresh fish fillets you can feed them. Tilapia. And Cat fish every now and them. Tilapia is great for them as is Shrimp. Try it with the shells on if they dont eat the shell take the shells off next time. They go crazy. Surf the board a little bit and you will get alot of idea's on new things to feed your Piranha's.

Shrimp Is a big color booster i find.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great advise ^^^^

Also, since you already have them on krill you could easily make the jump to pellets. Pellets & Krill are packed with Alpha & Beta carotiens (e.g. color developing). Personally, I love feeding pellets since I love watching them hit the surface of the water.









FYI - The red on their bellies will come and go. Their color is based on mood, diet, stress, etc... Don't worry about it.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i feed mine piranhas a mix of sole, shrimp, krill, salmon, talapia, and squid... i usually mix it all up every once and a while.. though there favourites seem to be shrimp, krill and salmon


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To answer your question that is in your title I would have to say beef heart, since all white fish are mostly comprised of protein which digests quickly. As for color shrimp & krill would be correct.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> FYI - The red on their bellies will come and go. Their color is based on mood, diet, stress, etc... Don't worry about it.


Bingo. What your piranhas are going through has nothing to do with their diet.

And as your Piranhas grow larger and get older, expect their red to fade. Even the beautifull super reds loose the red in their belly when they get older.

Here is a picture of my super Red at around 9-10":









Caribas hold the red color better then Red Bellys.

Hater


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya um pro shrimp.. if ya cant find nothin else there always shrimp.......


----------



## RbpPower (Oct 30, 2007)

i say pellets. Only because once mine started eating them they grew from around 2" to 3" in about a week =O


----------



## caribapiranhaz (Oct 1, 2007)

jk


----------

